# Dry Shampoos....do they get the dog clean as water?



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a Great Pyrenees/Golden Retreiver mix.This is my first long haired dog.I read that dogs like these tend to have skin irritations and shouldn't be bathed often with regular dog shampoo. Snowball tends to go outside and likes to roll around in the dirt. I clean her up as much as possible,but she still looks dirty to me.I want to try dry shampoo but I wanted to know if it will clean and not hurt my dog.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They won't hurt your dog, unless he/she is allergic to the ingredients (which you won't know until you try). They won't get your dog as clean as a regular bath. They do bond to the dirt and make it easier to brush out, and make your dog smell pretty  . But a dry shampoo is nothing like a regular bath.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll second dry shampoos don't come close to a real bath. They really are only meant for spot cleaning...like poo on the rear, etc...Your dog can be bathed as often as you wish, with shampoo and water. Your mix won't have any more sensitive skin than any other dog. Goldens can tend to have allergy issues (can be related to food, environments, etc too though) but there is still no reason he cannot be bathed regularly with a mild shampoo. Just make sure to rinse, rinse, rinse! Shampoo residue left in the coat and on the skin can cause skin issues. Wherever you read that about not bathing your dog often is very old school, and IMO completely incorrect.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Ditto to what Graco and Willowy said. 

There is no reason you can't give your dog frequent baths. Just make sure to rinse and dry thoroughly, as that is more likely to cause irritation than the bath itself. 

If you are concerned about the dog having allergies, invest in a high quality hypoallergenic shampoo; one that is scent and dye free. These are less likely to cause the dog to react, and are gentle enough to use weekly and even daily if absolutely necessary.


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

I use a puppy shampoo from Top Paw.I heard it was good for puppies so I got it.Would you all recomend anything else?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am not familiar with Top Paw, but if its working, no need to switch. Any mild shampoo is just fine to use regularly. Rinsing is MOST important. Any residue left in the coat will cause itching, shedding, dull coat, dry skin, etc. There are many brands you can buy over the counter that are great. Buddy Wash, Earthbath, Tropic Clean, and lots more. Make sure you are diluting them if called for though..many of the shampoos are actually supposed to be diluted down for use.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

I was under the impression that too much bathing will lead to dry skin. Is this not right? I really would like to bathe her more since she is white and we live in the city. She seems to only stay white for about 1 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis (and most hairless dogs) get baths either once a week or bi-weekly. But then, we put lotion on afterwards. Not sure how you'd be able to do that with a fluffy dog.. would putting a conditioner in after the shampoo and letting it sit for a bit before rinsing avoid dry skin?.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> I was under the impression that too much bathing will lead to dry skin. Is this not right? I really would like to bathe her more since she is white and we live in the city. She seems to only stay white for about 1 1/2 weeks.


As long as you are using a pet shampoo that is mild, you can bath weekly, bi-weekly, etc. Rinsing to be sure all the soap is out is most important, and leaving any residue in the coat/skin will cause drying and itching. If you are handstripping your westie, you DO NOT want to bath often at all...I bath my Airedale about every 6 months only. Bathing softens the harsh coat and makes it dull and flyaway. As she's a pet and not a show dog, you could bath more often, just realize it will soften her coat, and you won't get the ideal desired effect from it. Conditioner will also soften the coat.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> As long as you are using a pet shampoo that is mild, you can bath weekly, bi-weekly, etc. Rinsing to be sure all the soap is out is most important, and leaving any residue in the coat/skin will cause drying and itching. If you are handstripping your westie, you DO NOT want to bath often at all...I bath my Airedale about every 6 months only. Bathing softens the harsh coat and makes it dull and flyaway. As she's a pet and not a show dog, you could bath more often, just realize it will soften her coat, and you won't get the ideal desired effect from it. Conditioner will also soften the coat.


So if I strip her is she destined to look dirty most of the time? I use EZ-groom and bio groom shampoos and conditioners. Any thoughts on those two products? Also should I not use a conditioner then? I am washing her about once a month right now.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> So if I strip her is she destined to look dirty most of the time? I use EZ-groom and bio groom shampoos and conditioners. Any thoughts on those two products? Also should I not use a conditioner then? I am washing her about once a month right now.


I love EZ Groom products, and use them almost exclusively at my salon, and have for years. Use the Structure on her, no conditioner (which will also attract dirt). Well, yes, I guess she will look "dirty" if you don't want to soften the coat. You can use Listerine on a dry cloth to wipe over her if she is looking dingy, but you really shouldn't bath often...My dale doesn't look dirty ever, but he is black and red...not white...Really, when the good harsh coat is in, dirt doesn't stick to it..everything brushes right out (even mud). You can safely bath her as often as you like, but just know that it will soften the coat.


----------



## RobinS87 (Oct 30, 2020)

This is a good solution, it will help for a while. However, it should be understood that this is more of a field option, ie one that is used only when there is no other way out.
Nothing can replace a full wash.


----------

